# What driver does Marvell Tech 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit use?

## Thaidog

Does anybody know what driver this nic uses?

Ethernet Controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, yep , I saw that one when I was running the SystemRescueCD on the computer of my friend.

So, can you boot with that and run this command :

```

# lspci -v

```

----------

## Thaidog

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, yep , I saw that one when I was running the SystemRescueCD on the computer of my friend.
> 
> So, can you boot with that and run this command :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I broke down and ran genkernel (the horror   :Shocked:  ) after a few beers I'll post back  :Wink:  thx!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

Just run this instead since you ran genkernel :

```

# update-pciids

# lspci -v

```

----------

## Thaidog

Damn genkernel did not get it! I'm getting net.eth0 could not start... check driver or module... etc

Here is the lspci -v

http://www.tyler.mcadams.com/pci.txt

EDIT: Whoops that should be http://www.tyler.mcadams.com/nic.txt

----------

## swimmer

Since some clever Gentoo user pushed me to 

```
lspci -k
```

 I prefer to use that for the detection of my devices and the drivers used for it ... very useful indeed  :Wink: 

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Personally, I use lspci -n and this site to get the results. Sometimes, the site also includes alternate drivers (such as the libata equivalent of an ATA,ATAPI,MFM,RLL driver). 

I do like the lspci -k, though. It's a great way to make sure all the drivers loaded. Thanks for that, Swimmer.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Thaidog

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Personally, I use lspci -n and this site to get the results. Sometimes, the site also includes alternate drivers (such as the libata equivalent of an ATA,ATAPI,MFM,RLL driver). 
> 
> I do like the lspci -k, though. It's a great way to make sure all the drivers loaded. Thanks for that, Swimmer.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

That is a useful page  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, this page is a must.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

kernel & hardware stuff, so moved here

----------

## platojones

It uses the 'sky2' module...got the same on my board.

----------

